# First planted tank. ADA Mini-L. 808, HI !!!FILLED 3/25/13!!!



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

4/20/13:









3/25/13:









2/23/13:









2/15/13:









2/11/13:









So like the title states, this is my first planted tank. I've been doing reef tanks for the past 5 years, and recently moved to Hawaii. Since there are limits to having a reef tank here, I decided to try a planted tank. I've always wanted to do one, just never got around to it. Found a brand new ADA Mini-L on craigslist and jumped on it. That was two months ago which gives you a little idea on how slow I've been going with this whole build. So far this is what I have:

Equipment:
ADA Mini-L
Finnex Ray II LED Daylight: 7000k Dual LED Strips
Eheim 2213
Atomic CO2 Regulator V3 (ordered)
Atomic CO2 Diffuser - Inline (ordered)
Atomic CO2 Bubble Counter (ordered)

Stand:
DIY ADA Stand 
- Rustoleum Ultimate Sunbleach Stain
- Rustoleum Ultimate Satin Finish
DIY Light Suspension Hanging Kit

Tools:
Do!Aqua Pincettes S (ordered)
Do!Aqua Scissors S-Curved (ordered)

Supplements:
Pfertz (N,P,K,M)
Flourish Excel

Hardscape:
Aquasoil New Amazonia (Normal and Powder type)
Ryouh Stones

Plants:
Hemianthus Callitrichoides
Dwarf Hair Grass (waiting for shipment to Aquascapes)

"To get" list:
Hydor ETH 200
CAL AQUA FLUXUS 13mm
CAL AQUA "Nano" Drop Checker


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Here's how I built my stand. This was my first "carpentry" work I've ever done. There are some flaws but I'm pretty proud of myself. Most important, it's solid as a rock and my tank is level. Oh and in pictures you can't see the flaws haha. 

Figured the easiest way was to have HD cut the wood and put it together using a Kregjig. 

*notice my workbench 


















Drilled two holes in the back









I used Rust-Oleum Ultimate Wood Stain - Sunbleached. Finished it off with Rust-Oleum Ultimate Polyurethane Satin.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Here's my light setup. 

I didn't like the way the Finnex Ray 2 took away from the rimless look so I wanted to hang it. Unfortunately, they don't make a hanging kit so I had to come up with a way to do so.

I found some stuff in the picture hanging section and attached them to the light. 

























Also picked up some wire and ferrules to hang it with. 









And then comes the bars to hang the light. Didn't have any pictures of me bending the bars but basically I used one 10' conduit bar, cut it in half, and made 90 degree bends. I hate how they don't normally make any caps to cover the holes so I had to get a little creative. I used rounded wood plugs. 









Painted the bars a matte black and attached them to the back of the stand. And here's what I'm left with!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Looks good man. Very clean look.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Great to see a newbie starting out right. Looks like you've done a lot of research and it's about to pay off!


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm still learning. It's amazing how different the planted world is different from reef tanks. If anyone says reefing is harder, I'd tell them they were wrong. It requires just as much planning and research.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

nice work. this is gunna be good.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

Best of luck to you. Everything looks great! There are some stores you could check out in the Aiea / Pearl City area that might have supplies for your tank.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks to kcirtappatrick for the tip on finding ryuoh stones!

Picked this up today:
10lbs Ryuoh Stones
9L AS New Amazonia (Normal)
3L AS New Amazonia (Powder)










I plan on using the left rock as my main rock. Anyone have any tips on breaking the other into smaller pieces? Heard this stuff can be tough.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Clean work on the light!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

very nice wood work and layout. keen to see what's next!


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

So I guess slamming a rock down three stories 10 times does the trick!

Keep in mind this is my first attempt at an iwagumi layout. I'm pretty happy with it but willing to hear your opinions.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

looks very nice!
good work the whole setup looks clean and tidy.
the stand is very nice to!


----------



## crazydog64 (Jul 25, 2011)

If you plan on having an HC carpet over most of it the rocks really close to the substrate are likely to get buried depending on how often you trim.


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Yeah this will be cool to see how it turns out


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks great! I am going to have to watch this one.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

thanks for the encouraging words!


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Decided my background plant to be DHG. I've seen on other's build threads that it has a tendency to invade HC so I placed plastic borders (from a salad container you buy from the grocery store). In some areas I used a hair dryer to make bends that wouldn't hold on it's own. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Will this plastic cause any problems?


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

So thanks to this link http://www.3reef.com/forums/general-reef-topics/reef-safe-plastics-leaching-myths-facts-57828.html I took out the plastic dividers just to be safe. And because I got paranoid, I even took out the soil around the dividers. 

Anyway, so I had to redo my scape. Here's the old one:









To this: 









I think it has a little more personality and when the plants grow in it won't over power the rocks. What do you guys think?


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice, I really like both scapes. I second what *crazydog64* said regarding the HC covering the lower stones. I really liked the plastic divider idea..sorry to hear it didn't work out though. I'm sure you could use some stainless steel (if you can find it at a hardware store) for the dividers if you want to give that a shot. Can't wait to see this tank develop!


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.

To be on the safe side, I just plan on doing regular maintenance to keep the DHG in check. In some of the areas, the rocks will provide a barrier that'll suffice. 

As for the HG covering the lower stones, those are basically stones I wouldn't mind being covered. I'll do regular trimming if I decide to have the stones to be shown or not.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Just placed my order from GLA:
Atomic CO2 Regulator V3
Atomic CO2 Diffuser - Inline 
Atomic CO2 Bubble Counter 

Also, have my HC and am waiting for the LFS to get in DHG. Once I receive my pincettes I can start planting!


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Here's an update. 

Planted GHG and HC. Overnight, I found fuzzy mold on my DHG and saw the beginnings of web-like fungus on my HC. I spot treated with H2O2 solution and excel. I opened two small openings of the syran wrap but I hope that the higher HC doesn't dry out. I misted the higher HC lightly with excel solution monitor it for today and seal it again when the lights turn off.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Here's a little update.

So since the start of my planting I've closed the two air holes and have kept it sealed. Everyday I let it air out each day for about 15 minutes. Every morning I've been spot treating with a 1:3 H2O2 solution with a dropper and mist every other day with water/excel and it seems like it's doing the trick. I've noticed less fungus/mold each day. 

On the bright side, everything is healthy and it looks like my HC is growing new roots! (sorry for the picture, wish I had a macro lens to shoot with)


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

no love...??? lol


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

i love it! if it counts!


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks great. I like the scape

Very nice stand as well. I like the design


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Can't wait till HC filled in!


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Finally ordered my CO2 tank. 5lbs shipped to Hawaii for $70. Man I miss living on the mainland when buying supplies was a lot cheaper.

Now all I need left are Fluxus lily pipes and drop checker! Just waiting for GLA to get them back in stock.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Knicolas said:


> Finally ordered my CO2 tank. 5lbs shipped to Hawaii for $70. Man I miss living on the mainland when buying supplies was a lot cheaper.
> 
> Now all I need left are Fluxus lily pipes and drop checker! Just waiting for GLA to get them back in stock.


very impressed with the diy builds and aquascape.

fyi: co2 at gaspro = they just swap tank for tank when getting a refill. if you want your personal tank back, they tell you to wait 3 weeks, then it comes back all scratched up but filled with the precious co2 of course. aluminum tanks are what they sell and swap with you. usally looks nice anyways. if u find another place that does quick co2 reflls, more power to you and LMK. and hawaii prices are stupid high. try buying a house...lol. goodluck with your planted tank, looks like a winner.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

CryptKeeper54 said:


> very impressed with the diy builds and aquascape.
> 
> fyi: co2 at gaspro = they just swap tank for tank when getting a refill. if you want your personal tank back, they tell you to wait 3 weeks, then it comes back all scratched up but filled with the precious co2 of course. aluminum tanks are what they sell and swap with you. usally looks nice anyways. if u find another place that does quick co2 reflls, more power to you and LMK. and hawaii prices are stupid high. try buying a house...lol. goodluck with your planted tank, looks like a winner.


Yea I read that in another thread. I'd like to keep my new CO2 tank nice a new. I heard people going to Oahu Fire to get their CO2 tanks filled. But I was planning on going to Aquascapes 'cause I was under the impression that they fill CO2 tanks as well. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Knicolas said:


> Yea I read that in another thread. I'd like to keep my new CO2 tank nice a new. I heard people going to Oahu Fire to get their CO2 tanks filled. But I was planning on going to Aquascapes 'cause I was under the impression that they fill CO2 tanks as well. Correct me if I'm wrong.


I dont think they do. oahu fire might be your best bet.

but you should check out aquascapes just bcause. great selection of "stuff." the owner jojo, is the only guy there, that "truely" knows his plants. something to keep in mind if you want to chit chat about planted tanks. best to catch him on an off day (non peak hours), otherwise he is usually busy with customers and/or friends.

p.s. those blue chaulk dots on your rocks look familiar...lol. i bought a ton of rocks from that store too, last year.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

CryptKeeper54 said:


> I dont think they do. oahu fire might be your best bet.
> 
> but you should check out aquascapes just bcause. great selection of "stuff." the owner jojo, is the only guy there, that "truely" knows his plants. something to keep in mind if you want to chit chat about planted tanks. best to catch him on an off day (non peak hours), otherwise he is usually busy with customers and/or friends.
> 
> p.s. those blue chaulk dots on your rocks look familiar...lol. i bought a ton of rocks from that store too, last year.


So you mean I got your leftovers?? hahaha

So I called Aquascapes and I guess I was wrong. They "generally" don't fill CO2 tanks. I tried to call Oahu Fire but they were closed already. Guess I'll try again tomorrow. Any other ideas? I refuse to go to Gaspro.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice tank. I would ditch the dhg in front of the main stone and plant more hc in its place. The dhg will be a pain to constantly trim just so it doesn't cover up the stone. My $0.02

Oahu Fire in the PC industrial park refills while you wait. Well, at least they did when I lived there a few years ago. It used to be about $3/lb to fill there. I went there quite a bit and the guy started just charging me $5 to fill although I think he just pocketed the cash. Lol


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

So I guess dry starting has it pros and cons. Con being it can get pretty boring. But the pro is I get to pay attention to detail on other parts of the tank. For instance, what's in the cabinet. It's not completely done. I forgot to order a check valve so I'm waiting to get that in so I can finish the tubing for CO2. It may be overkill, but I was bored. Shoot me.


































And when you're really bored, you get camera happy.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

The juice is worth the squeeze! I love your equipment set up, very nice!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

whats the white electric plug thing with the zip tie around it? next to the disconnects.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> The juice is worth the squeeze! I love your equipment set up, very nice!


Thanks!



Couesfanatic said:


> whats the white electric plug thing with the zip tie around it? next to the disconnects.


It's just an extension cord. It connects the light to the surge protector inside the stand


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I was hoping it was one of these:

http://www.simplerna.com/2012/01/belkin-wemo-easy-wifi-home-automation.html

Been wanting to try one.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Growth update:


















One week later


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Also finished the tubing for CO2. First time setting up CO2 so if anyone see any issues please let me know. 

Here you can see:
Atomic CO2 Regulator V3 > Atomic Bubble Counter > Atomic Check Valve > Atomic Inline Diffuser


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

wow love your setup! and equipment envy! i love that atomic regulator! 

i was wondering what brand timer you have there? i see some online but doesn't look as...nice? haha i was looking at this one: Amazon.com: Marineland PA0401 Aqua-Timer with 24-hr Cycle, Grounded: Pet Supplies


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

gnod said:


> i was wondering what brand timer you have there?


It's made by GE. "Indoor 24-hour Basic Timer" item #15431. Bought it at Target. You might want to just search for any regular timer. Doesn't have to be specifically for aquariums. Although that one may be better for larger lights because of the ground.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Would anyone know why my tank would attract ants?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

No, but I have had that happen before. I killed them with forceps. How many are in there? you could flood it for 20 minutes, net the ants out and then drain.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Well only a little get in. I think they're biting a hole in the syran wrap; unless it's a hole I accidentally put there and didn't notice. I've changed it every time I notice though.


----------



## aesthetics808 (Dec 29, 2002)

i just noticed you have a hydor eth 200 listed in the to get list. you wont need that in hawaii unless your in ac and its cranked really low. even then i doubt you can get room temps below 60. in the summer months you might have too high water temps.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh that's right. It was on my plans but it never crossed my mind that I won't need it. Good thing I haven't ordered it lol. During the summer I'll make sure it stays cool inside. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Knicolas said:


> Also finished the tubing for CO2. First time setting up CO2 so if anyone see any issues please let me know.
> 
> Here you can see:
> Atomic CO2 Regulator V3 > Atomic Bubble Counter > Atomic Check Valve > Atomic Inline Diffuser


Hey, I just noticed you are going to the bubble counter first then the check valve. Usually I put the check valve after the regulator. Did you buy the bubble counter with the built in check valve?


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Kai808 said:


> Hey, I just noticed you are going to the bubble counter first then the check valve. Usually I put the check valve after the regulator. Did you buy the bubble counter with the built in check valve?


Yes. This bubble counter has a check valve as well. So in total I have two check valves.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Filled tank at Oahu Fire. $20 and they filled it while i waited. 

*note, the Atomic Regulator does require a seal. I'm glad GLA provided the brass permaseal; although it looks a little different than the one pictured on their site.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Planted:









Week one:









Week two:


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

That HC is growing for sure. Gunna be another 2 weeks and its will be ready.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Knicolas said:


> Filled tank at Oahu Fire. $20 and they filled it while i waited.
> 
> *note, the Atomic Regulator does require a seal. I'm glad GLA provided the brass permaseal; although it looks a little different than the one pictured on their site.


Good to know they are still there. Did you happen to see how much it cost to fill a 10lb tank? I'm thinking $40 since yours is a 5lb.

BTW You've got some great growth for 2 weeks! Almost good enough to flood.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Kai808 said:


> Good to know they are still there. Did you happen to see how much it cost to fill a 10lb tank? I'm thinking $40 since yours is a 5lb.
> 
> BTW You've got some great growth for 2 weeks! Almost good enough to flood.


I would flood the tank but I actually trimmed the HC after the picture and spread the trimmings to the empty spots. I'm hoping that next weeks picture will show more growth


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Knicolas said:


> I would flood the tank but I actually trimmed the HC after the picture and spread the trimmings to the empty spots. I'm hoping that next weeks picture will show more growth


Good technique. I did that too. It makes it spread out a lot faster.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

I have everything I need to flood the tank now. I'm so tempted...

















(I didn't order the 20th anniversary edition, plus??? roud


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

More pictures...


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Planted:









Week one:









Week two:









Week three:









*Notice: I took the advice of someone's comment and I removed the DHG that was in front of the rocks.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

looks great. so do those pipes.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

So earlier this week, I opened the syran wrap to air it out, but then fell asleep. It was left uncovered for about 8 hours. Nothing seemed dry except the soil. I tried to fix the problem by misting heavily the next two days. 

So since then, I've had yellowing, browning, melting, and fungus. I'm not sure if it's from being left uncovered or being over misted. I felt like it was the misting so I've stopped misting the past couple days. It doesn't look bad, but I was hoping to flood soon. Now I have to wait a couple more weeks. 

Planted:









Week one:









Week two:









Week three:









Week four:


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Yay starting to fill in nicely! Well done sir!


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

I just received the last piece of equipment I need to fill this tank. So tempted! Should I???


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice! I think you are good to go


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Filled!


















Pearling:









Now I'm cranking the CO2 up and waiting to adjust accordingly.


----------



## iter (Apr 24, 2012)

WOW!!! Such clean look! You sure did this well. Good luck figuring out the co2, it will take a while :icon_roll.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

iter said:


> WOW!!! Such clean look! You sure did this well. Good luck figuring out the co2, it will take a while :icon_roll.


Thanks, I feel I may have jumped the gun on filling but I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Great Job on a Great looking scape! So... what are your plans for stocking it?


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Kai808 said:


> Great Job on a Great looking scape! So... what are your plans for stocking it?


Thanks! So far only tetras.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Please help!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=290522


----------



## aesthetics808 (Dec 29, 2002)

was it green before the treatment? it might be cyano. I cant say for sure because you treated it before taking a pic.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

It was clear/white.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Despite my algae issues...

Week one:









Week two:









Week three:









Week four:









Week five:


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

How do you like that ada output? I'm thinking about doing that one or the regular ada lily output.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Couesfanatic said:


> How do you like that ada output? I'm thinking about doing that one or the regular ada lily output.


With the position of my output and the slope of my hard scape, it disturbs the soil on the back far left. I had to dial it down a little bit. If the the top of my slope wasn't parallel to the output, then I'd be able to use the filter fully open. I'm planning on waiting until my hc fills in completely.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Will only show flooded progress...

Planted:









Week five:









Week six:


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Can someone help me with dosing? I have the pfertz line (NPK+Micros). Can someone give me specific instructions on how to dose on this tank?


----------



## aesthetics808 (Dec 29, 2002)

because the aqua soil has n in it I would dose the k and trace only. at least until the tank settles and starts to grow submersed for a month or so.


----------



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

I really like the whole build. I'm a DIYer too, and I like all the little details you've added- for example, the holes in the back of the cabinet for the input/output hoses of the canister filter are in the perfect position. I also like the 90 degree elbows so you don't have messy hoses filling the cabinet.

Great equipment selection- I'm going to get that drop checker and those lily pipes.

The scape looks awesome. Do you have links to your SW journals?


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

As a matter of fact: http://www.nano-reef.com/topic/288318-my-mr-aqua-12g-long/


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

More detailed: http://www.sandiegoreefs.com/forums/showthread.php?85381-My-Mr.-Aqua-12g-Long!&highlight=


----------



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

Very nice- I remember that tank on nano-reef hahaha


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

My HC hasn't been "filling" lately. Instead it's sending these throughout the tank. Is this normal? I figured the HC would look more full by now.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

*Knicolas*
When I last did my DSM I cranked the Co2 up like crazy once I filled the tank to reduce the amount of die off during the transition to submerged growth. Maybe your photoperiod; how long do you have your lights on for?? As for dosing, I wouldn't start dosing anything for the first month or two (the aquasoil has a lot of nutrients). When you do decide to dose I did..
Monday - M and N
Tuesday - P and K
Wednesday - Nothing
Thursday - M and N
Friday - P and K
Saturday - Nothing (usually my feeding day)
Sunday - Water Change

This was my routine for a 7.5g tank with a heavy carpet of HC. Hopefully this helps!

Tank is looking good though! Can't wait to see your next update!
-Patrick


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

kcirtappatrick said:


> *Knicolas*
> When I last did my DSM I cranked the Co2 up like crazy once I filled the tank to reduce the amount of die off during the transition to submerged growth. Maybe your photoperiod; how long do you have your lights on for?? As for dosing, I wouldn't start dosing anything for the first month or two (the aquasoil has a lot of nutrients). When you do decide to dose I did..
> Monday - M and N
> Tuesday - P and K
> ...


Thanks for the help. Throughout work today I wondered what was wrong with my tank. I thought maybe I should try dosing NPK+M which what I did as soon as I got home. Wish I would have read your reply first :icon_conf

My photoperiod was went from 12 hours to 8 hours after filling. I currently added another hour so now it's at 9 hours. 

How much did you dose of each per day?


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Will only show flooded progress...

Planted:









Week five:









Week six:









Weeks seven:


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

So these weekly pictures are mostly a way for me to keep track of my growth progress. This is the first week I noticed more die off then growth. So after posting the pictures, I decided to take a closer look at my plants. I found what I believe is the beginning of green cyano. I quickly did a major water change removing the cyano in the process. For now, I'm going to just raise my CO2 and dose some excel. Please chime in if you can help!


----------



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

I can't help with the cyano problem but the hc looks fine to me. High light makes it grow laterally and low light makes it grow up, so it looks like you have sufficient lighting.

The runners pretty much spread, and IMO the hc gets really dense when there's no place to go. Just keep up on the trimming when it does fill in- eventually it becomes an enormous block and can float to the top.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

tizzite said:


> I can't help with the cyano problem but the hc looks fine to me. High light makes it grow laterally and low light makes it grow up, so it looks like you have sufficient lighting.
> 
> The runners pretty much spread, and IMO the hc gets really dense when there's no place to go. Just keep up on the trimming when it does fill in- eventually it becomes an enormous block and can float to the top.


That makes sense. I've trimmed the HC that was growing up and will do so again in a week or two. Thanks for chiming in!


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

PH - 6.5
NH4 - 0
NO2 - 0
NO3 - 40ppm

Is my cycle almost over? Will the plants itself lower the nitrate levels or is that only done by water changes?


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

*Knicolas*
I dosed one pump each. The first week I was getting some algae but after that everything seemed to even out for me. Maybe lowering your light would help with the spreading of your HC.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Since last weeks update, I stopped dosing ferts and added otos. They literally cleaned all the algae up. I have 0 algae and my growth has bounced back. I have lots of new and green leaves. 

Planted:









Week five:









Week six:









Week seven:









Week eight:


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Within the past week I've added 3 otos, 8 RCS, and 3 Cardinal Tetras. After each new addition I waited 24 hours and made sure my ammonia/nitrite was 0 to make sure my tank can handle the new bioload. I'll be adding my Cardinals a little slower since I think they will be adding to most of my bioload. 

And because of my recent success I decided to take some real pictures.










































And finally a new FTS:


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

So I never mentioned it but a week or so ago I noticed some slime (BGA) growing on my plants. Coming from the SW world, I thought crap, I need to do water changes. Everyday I'd do a small water change and manually remove as much as I can, but it always came back the other day. I didn't think much of it because it wasn't going out of control. Doing some major maintenance on my tank today, I turned the tank around to access some areas I couldn't see. To my surprise I found a whole colony of BGA. Finally, I did some research and found out BGA can show up with low levels of nitrates. O...M...G.... all this time I could have been doing more harm to my plants? 









I quickly tested my nitrates and it was barely 5ppm. Not knowing for sure if N from pfertz is a source of nitrate, I tested a vial of the solution. Yes it is. I then dosed 2 pumps into my aquarium. I test the water 5 minutes later and it read about 40-80ppm. Crap! i changed about a gallon and then tested again. It reads around 20-40ppm now. I'm hoping this will significantly do two things: improve my plant growth, and solve my BGA problem.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Sweet tank, and keep in mind that plants remove nitrates from the water and provides them with beneficial nutrients, it's the nitrogen cycle!


----------



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm designing my tank now and I want to use the same 90 degree elbows you used on your canister filter hoses. May I ask where you got them, and what they're called?

How's the HC? I bet it's really filling in now huh?

I love the look of it but I can't keep up with the maintenance. It would always afro-up on me because I didn't trim frequently.


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

any updates?


----------



## gowfan05 (Feb 16, 2010)

Beautiful setup bro!


----------

